# Vegas



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok Barebow Folks, in Sept. at the planning meeting I worked real hard to make sure you get your just rewards and 1st place is back up to $2000, below that it is up to you, by that it will depend upon the turn out. I know that there will be at least a couple of regular shooters that will not be able to shoot due to health reasons (and one guy that has taken up a release, a councilman who will remain name less at least for a while). I know that it is early but I am starting my annual push NOW. So start making plans for 2011 and enjoy the most fun in Archery, see you there.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Bob,

Thanks for all your hard work for us non-sighted folk. You Da Man!!!

I too am starting the process of getting ready for Vegas. At this point its a long shot due to work / vacation / family issues. For two tuesdays now we've been shooting league and I'm here to tell ya that I'm very rusty. I need lots of practice to get to where I want to be.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

archer_nm said:


> Ok Barebow Folks, in Sept. at the planning meeting I worked real hard to make sure you get your just rewards and 1st place is back up to $2000, below that it is up to you, by that it will depend upon the turn out. I know that there will be at least a couple of regular shooters that will not be able to shoot due to health reasons (and one guy that has taken up a release, a councilman who will remain name less at least for a while). I know that it is early but I am starting my annual push NOW. So start making plans for 2011 and enjoy the most fun in Archery, see you there.


Hi Bob! You know I don't even shoot bare-bow but I just wanted to take a moment and say "THANKS" for all you do for the division and for Archery in general!! AND.......please don't tell me that YOU have given up the hand clicker and have gone the way of the release???? Either way, as long as you are shooting...all is well!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm one of those Freestyle limited shooters. For those unfamiliar with the class its anything goes as long as you use fingers to release the string. bare bow and freestyle limited are your two choices if you are shooting a compound with fingers. I echo Bob Borges' plea. If you are a finger shooter and you have any interest in competition then you should make every effort to go to Vegas. This is the biggest indoor tournament of the year and if we have any chance of continuing these shooting classes we need to get a turnout. The freestyle limited class has been dropping by several shooters every year and we need you help to perpetuate the finger shooting tradition. If I can't convince you to go out of loyalty to finger shooting how about Vegas is a fun place? I guarantee you'll enjoy the tournament whether you are a top competitor or you come in last place you'll still have fun. Please come and join us.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

traitor, well ill be their with my recurve happy to be always be their with the rest of the crew


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey it is not Febuary yet, don't be so fast to call me anything but Councilman, I returned your call this PM. I found a part time job at less than half of what I normally get, so you can also call me Mr. underemployed but it is work and beats the heck out of staying at home any longer.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

"ttt"


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never shot competition, so I've got a question. Is bare bow just for bare recurve's or can a bare compound be shot in the bare bow competition? Sorry, for my lack of knowledge, but my son and my self have both shot bare bow for years but I no longer have a recurve. We are shooting compounds.

Just for some clarification, please.

Bulletpusher


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

Bob,
What is involved if you would like to compete in Barebow at Vegas, I am in Australia and I am a member of IFAA. Obviously there are forms to fill in and $ to be paid etc etc. and what are the exact dates.
Thanks
PaulB


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am hopeing to go. I have never been to the shoot in Vegas, just local shoots here in So. Ca.
Only problem is, is I shoot the Bow hunter class. Non-sights and fingers with a 12" max stab.
I also have to check to see if I am legal to shoot NFFA shoots because all the rules for finger shooters states that the index finger has to touch the arrow, well I don't have my index finger and I shoot with my middle and ring fingers only. But if I can shoot in Vegas I will be shooting in the BB class so wish me luck...lol
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Bootch, the dates are the 11th through 13th of Febuary of 2011, there is no affilation of any Archery group required and we have shooters from all over the globe that come and shoot Vegas. We follow the NFAA BB Rules and the IFAA rules are the same so you will be fine. Go to your IFAA web site and you can link to the NFAA site for more info.

zestycj7, the rules also allow for you to use your middle finger and ring finger in competition when there is a physical disability or in your case a missing diget and the Bow Hunter style is allowed to shoot in BB style.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
I do wish they had jast a bowhunter class though.
Don.



archer_nm said:


> Bootch, the dates are the 11th through 13th of Febuary of 2011, there is no affilation of any Archery group required and we have shooters from all over the globe that come and shoot Vegas. We follow the NFAA BB Rules and the IFAA rules are the same so you will be fine. Go to your IFAA web site and you can link to the NFAA site for more info.
> 
> zestycj7, the rules also allow for you to use your middle finger and ring finger in competition when there is a physical disability or in your case a missing diget and the Bow Hunter style is allowed to shoot in BB style.


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Vegas BB*

Paul,
All that is really required to shoot barebow is a sense of humor and the desire to have fun. The rest is all technical gobblie **** and gets confusing.

Bob,
Thanks for pushing for the pay day. I will be there as long as UNCLE does not mess it up. I hope next year the venue will be decent also. Seems a bit off path, but I never claimed to be on the right path anyways.
Alan


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alan, good to hear from you and even though I have been called a traditor by "Ole Dead i, I now have my BB setup as close as I come to BB. 2012 Event will be great, I was on the trip to sign the contact (It was not done that week) and the venue is great, they even have a shuttle that will drop you off in the middle of the strip. Southpoint has a 12 screen move theater, I think that their bowling alley is 64 lanes, plenty of eating places that range from snacks to top of the line steak house and a number of adult beverage stand (AKA Bars) throughout (at least 6 on the main floor, Full bars with plenty of seats). Folks will love it and it is no further from the Airport than the Riv, plus Bass Pro is less than 2 miles from there.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK, Deadeye you have gone and made me real mad..... last week I put together a BB bow setup and now have shot 2 practice rounds on the Vegas target. On the 4th of Dec I shot a 272 4x and today the 7th I put up a 279 8x, not bad for a guy that you called a traitor and I will see you in VEGAS..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK Deadeye, I put together a BB setup and I have posted 2 practice round 1st on the 4th of Dec 272 4X Vegas and today the 7th 279 8X, the wounder of a Clicker. Now are you happy Dick


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

thats good bob now because of my pushing you to a higher level if you win any money in vegas i expect 10%commision


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

For those who were curious and missed it.

NFAA World Archery Festival" - VEGAS 2012. NEW LOCATION: South Point Hotel, Casino & Spa; located at 9777 Las Vegas Blvd. South, Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

$2000.00 makes me want to practice I haven't shot Vegas since I got next to last place the yellow was the size of a fifty cent piece. It was a three spot target and you could get a 1 REAL EASY !!!


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be there slumming with you compound guys again. I am glad to see you shooting so good Bob


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Allen, at one time not to very long ago (prior to TP) I was near the top in Vegas, but we can't live in the past, I pray that I can keep this going. Gary you better be there, matter of fact I just answered an E-Mail from one of the other Councilmen that was trying to recall why the BB Pay off is up this year and so I pointed out that we are keeping up our numbers, now I would like for us to hit another level lets try for at least 40 shooters this year. So spread the WORD and bring a buddy with you this year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I am trying to talk more recurve shooters into joining the barebow group, we will have to wait and see if they show up.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

hey dont call me dick


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

Deadeye,
That was obviously a typo as he left out the "A" before dick.
Just sayin


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

merry christmas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Dude, I not the one that put the name dick in your AT handle
Alan may have something there and oh yea Merry Christmas and Happy New year.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

Brother Bob, I wished we could make it, but as you know we a little tied up right now. I do not have a way to get in touch with you. But I should be able to send you an update from Dads computer in the next day or so. I will then ad you email to my comp. to keep you updated on everything. But good news everything is better. And Chase and I should be able to make it to Nationals in March. 
BRAD GREGORY(AKA Lee's son)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I got my entry in and am set to go, I will be shooting in the barebow class I guess sence there isn't a bowhunter calss enymore. Now I just need to shoot better practice scores, don't even ask what I have been shooting....lol
Don.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

well for what its worth ill be their shooting my recurve, with a bum shoulder ,why because i love to shoot vegas, cant explain it ,but no matter where you finish ,its a amazing feeling to be with such a group of talented archers, and even bob! looking forward to seeing everyone on the line.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

to paraphrase Forrest Gump , stupid is as stupid does ........ I just signed up for FSL flights , whoever " was " going to be last can now thank me for moving him/her up one spot  ...... dont hink my mental game is anywhere near ready for this , but no matter what , I will have fun !!


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you


----------



## fingershooter23 (May 27, 2006)

ia bhtr said:


> to paraphrase Forrest Gump , stupid is as stupid does ........ I just signed up for FSL flights , whoever " was " going to be last can now thank me for moving him/her up one spot  ...... dont hink my mental game is anywhere near ready for this , but no matter what , I will have fun !!


I might give you a good run for you money for that last place spot


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

ok fingershooter your on


----------

